# New 21rs



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Well made my deal today on the 21RS. Started out looking at the 25RSS but after I did all my calculations I needed an bigger truck. Finally decided to keep my truck and get the smaller trailer.

So somewhere on this board I heard of a dealer checklist. Where do I find it please.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

If you go to the main page, there is an Outbackers.com FAQ topic in one of the forums, click on it, and the link for the checklist is there.

Congrats on the new TT. When do you pick it up?

Tim


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Congrats on the 21RS!!

AS you can see, we 3LEES think you made a fabulous choice!









Keep reading on the site, ask questions. Everyone is very friendly and helpful here. action

Dan


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Here is the site for the PDI Checklist

and welcome to Outbackers.com! action


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

NJMikeC,

Congratulations on the New 21RS







. I know you will love the Outback. sunny


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

NJMIKEC.








Congrats on the 21rs. We really like ours a lot and I'm sure you will too.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback (or soon to be Outback).

Plan for ~3hrs at the dealer to cover the entire PDI. Hold their feet to the fire!! Finding problems now is much better then 300 miles from nowhere.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome NJMikeC to the group
and congrats on choosen the 21RS very nice model

Don action


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Congrats on your new trailer !!!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard. action You'll love that TT. Enjoy it.

Scott


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome. I will probably pick it up from Lakeshore in 3 to 4 weeks and camp in it on the way home to NJ.

I think this site is great. You folks already saved me some time, money and heartache reviewing towing issues. I was looking at the 25 but in the end feel the 21 fits my Toyota Tundra far better and have a lot more money in my pocket to go camping.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations on the new Outback, Mike!









You are going to love it!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers Mike, and congratulations on the 21rs. Good luck with everything.

Rob


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Another 21RS in NJ, enjoy!!!!

Mike


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Congrats on the new 21RS. It is a great trailer. We love ours !!!


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Congrats on the new 21RS and welcome to the site. You'll love the Outback.








C-Mac


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

NJMikeC said:


> Thanks for the welcome. I will probably pick it up from Lakeshore in 3 to 4 weeks and camp in it on the way home to NJ.
> 
> I think this site is great. You folks already saved me some time, money and heartache reviewing towing issues. I was looking at the 25 but in the end feel the 21 fits my Toyota Tundra far better and have a lot more money in my pocket to go camping.
> [snapback]100806[/snapback]​


Camping on the way home from Lakeshore eh? I wonder how many people do this from Lakeshore. With the deals they give, it's hard to believe any other dealer can sell a trailer within 1000 miles of them.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

action Great choice.







Congratulations and Welcome!


----------



## MrsDrake97 (Feb 28, 2006)

CONGRATS on the new 21rs!!!!!!!!

From one newbie to another,,,this site is a godsend!!!!!!!!!! Such WONDERFUL folks on these boards, I can't tell you! BTW,,,what parts of NJ are you all in??? We lived in Sparta on Lake Mohawk for 2 years before moving back come to so cal. It was a special town...NJ is a great place!

Best wishes! 
Lori, Tom, Sarah, Macy & mini Doxie "Herbie"
from San Diego
31rqs 
2005 Nissan Titan
hubby powered! (too scary for me to drive!)


----------

